# Mac Mail to PST



## Mg1990 (May 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just wondering if anyone has used any Mac Mail to PST converting software. If so, what software did you use?

I tried emailchemy - the trial, but it doesn't give me the option to export it as a PST for some reason...

Thanks.


----------



## ninjatex (Oct 9, 2012)

What problem are you trying to solve? If you're just trying to get mail from Apple Mail to your Outlook/Outlook express client, it might be easier to open a temporary gmail account with IMAP, dump all your mail into it, and then access it all via Outlook Express at which point you can disable the account but still have all the mail.


----------



## Mg1990 (May 26, 2011)

Well I'm trying to get it to a PST then import it to an exchange server.. I have about 10 users, but I'll give the temporary gmail account a go..


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

see if thios helps
http://prowiki.isc.upenn.edu/wiki/Apple_Mail_to_Exchange
in theory you should be able to directly import mac mail to an exchange server

or this advice 
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20060914132331AAjPbaB


----------



## Mg1990 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys, what I'm trying to achieve here is to migrate all users mail from the OS X Server to Windows Exchange Server 2010, I thought that converting their mail (locally on the mac) to a PST would be the best way to do this, but I'm still having issues.

The weird thing is, I'm able to authenticate and download mail via IMAP using Mac Mail, Outlook 2011 and iPhone, but cannot authenticate/download mail using windows MS Outlook.

I tried using GMAIL but gmail doesn't download IMAP, only POP3.


----------



## ninjatex (Oct 9, 2012)

Gmail certainly supports IMAP, you just have to configure your mail client. See https://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=77695


----------



## Mg1990 (May 26, 2011)

I agree - it allows IMAP, but only for that GMAIL account, It doesn't allow to download email from another source using POP3. e.g. downloading email from another mail server (mail.example.com.au) - it only supports POP3.

I do not want to download all the emails using POP3 as all the folders wont be copied across.


----------



## ninjatex (Oct 9, 2012)

I see, you might need a more industrial-strength solution here sorry I don't have anything to recommend.


----------

